# How many of use tried Taste Of The Wild Pacific Stream or Orijen 6 fish?



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello, 
We are looking to Switch Zeus off his Fromm LBP food in 1-2 month. Fromm has been great, but we are seeing a few skin problems which could be anything including flea allergy. One thing that I want to try is get far away from chicken. I was told to stay away and it's just 1 thing to try. One of Z's play buddies a doberman was just switched to no chicken/no lamb and had similar allergy symptoms disappear. I know many people love Orijen, but not sure if any other foods compare that are a bit cheaper? I looked at Fromm fish, but they add chicken cartilage and fat =( 

Any other foods out there to try similar to these?


----------



## OhMyStars (Aug 22, 2011)

Ava itched started itching like crazy at around 6 months, as per breeder's suggestion we switched to TOTW Pacific Stream. The results were amazing, within 3 days no more itchy dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Jonas loves TOTW roasted quail he started on pacific stream but liked the other a lot better. No itchies, and beautiful shiny coat and barely sheds.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks this is helpful, yep the itching just started and flaking on the back. The breeder did tell me no wheat, gluten or chicken for best results and here we are itchy! I am glad to hear that many use TOTW. I am new to everything as a first time puppy owner =) so pear feedback helps allot! 

Shedding started as well, it awful already =) but i guess he is shedding all the puppy fluff and all the adult hair is coming in.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My dogs are on TOTW Pacific Stream. They seem to like it. They do well on it and it isn't super expensive.


----------



## Brinapayton (May 16, 2013)

That's all I have fed my puppy, is taste of the wild. The breeder swears by it. His adult coat is starting to come in and is very shiny. She said to switch him at 6 months to diamond natural or something like that. But I might just keep him on TOTW


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Brinapayton said:


> That's all I have fed my puppy, is taste of the wild. The breeder swears by it. His adult coat is starting to come in and is very shiny. She said to switch him at 6 months to diamond natural or something like that. But I might just keep him on TOTW
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Someone on Facebook just told me that TOTW is available at Costco in their brand, blue bag and has same ingredients. Hmmm


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Neko said:


> Someone on Facebook just told me that TOTW is available at Costco in their brand, blue bag and has same ingredients. Hmmm


 
Its called Natures Domain Salmon and Sweet potatoe. I used to feed the TOTW Pacific but switched to the costco brand awhile back without any problems. My shih tzu is a very sensitive dog (13 years old and has all kind of allegies) She has the straight silky coat, not the wavy and her and my maltipoo do really well on it. Very nice and shiny coat with no allergy problems. I remember reading somewhere that the carb content was a little higher than the TOTW by a few percent (im thinking 5%) maybe someone here with better knowledge could correct me. As for the prices I beleive its around 34 dollars for the 35 lb bag. I have my GSD puppy on the kirkland chicken and rice only because the Natures domain ,rated 4/5 stars,was grain free and he was growing so fast, I was hoping the chicken and rice all stages , rated 4/5 stars ($28 for the 40lb bag) would slow down his growth, but alas it hasnt. 

Please note that costco also has another brand , I forgot what its called though and it has glucosamine and fish oil in it. I think its called nutro or nupro. I dont think its an all stages because i remember looking at it and leaving it because the protein was close to 32%. Once again maybe someone who shops costco for their dogs can help me out here..:crazy:


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

OhMyStars said:


> Ava itched started itching like crazy at around 6 months, as per breeder's suggestion we switched to TOTW Pacific Stream. The results were amazing, within 3 days no more itchy dog.


This is my exact same experience, with the exact same dog name, too! In fact, I thought this post was mine until I saw the profile picture!  And yes, my Ava has done remarkably well on TOTW. We started with Pacific Stream, switched last November to High Prairie, and I might go back to Pacific Stream soon. She seems to like that one a little better.


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

Neko said:


> Someone on Facebook just told me that TOTW is available at Costco in their brand, blue bag and has same ingredients. Hmmm


Actually, it's closer to Diamond Natural Grain Free, and I don't like that it contains canola oil as an ingredient.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-domain-dog-food/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did have a dog with a verified chicken allergy (elimination diet, not just guessing) and he actually could eat food with chicken FAT. There were fewer limited ingredient foods when I was dealing with his allergies about a decade ago, chicken and flax being hard to get away from (mine could not tolerate flax either)

Origen adds canola to their fish food as well now. They told me it was not GMO but given the high percent of canola that is GMO, I struggle a little bit with accepting that. The also used okanagan apples in some of the other varieties. (Okanagan is a Canadian biotech company developing GMO apples, not sure what they use)

EDIT, IOW *IF* canola is important to you.... / if not, then it is a non issue.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I tried TOTW when Raina's allergies first appeared and had good luck with it until the recall. I lost Pyrate during that recall so I can't go back to TOTW. But I did discover Innova Prime - which was recalled not so recently so I don't use that anymore either. Now I am using Earthborn Holistic Coastal Catch. Raina loves it and we seem to be having good luck with it. The bags even come with a neat zip lock closing so you don't have to roll down the bag top to keep the food fresh or put it in a separate container. Their bags do a great job of keeping it fresh.


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> I did have a dog with a verified chicken allergy (elimination diet, not just guessing) and he actually could eat food with chicken FAT. There were fewer limited ingredient foods when I was dealing with his allergies about a decade ago, chicken and flax being hard to get away from (mine could not tolerate flax either)
> 
> Origen adds canola to their fish food as well now. They told me it was not GMO but given the high percent of canola that is GMO, I struggle a little bit with accepting that. The also used okanagan apples in some of the other varieties. (Okanagan is a Canadian biotech company developing GMO apples, not sure what they use)
> 
> EDIT, IOW *IF* canola is important to you.... / if not, then it is a non issue.


If Orijen is adding Canola Oil to their food, they just lost all credibility to be charging $80 per bag. 

I'll stick with Blue Buffalo, and I'm thinking of Wellness Core more recently.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belmont (Sep 26, 2012)

I just verified that Canola Oil is now on Orijen Six Fish on their own site.

I rather deal with tomato byproducts and carmel from Blue Buffalo Wilderness than Canola Oil.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I do use Nature's Logic - I have not bought the sardine product yet because my supplier does not stock but it is chicken free. Some of the other products use egg product...just another option.


----------



## blueoctgal (Jun 6, 2012)

Same thing with my 6 month old - worked in 3 days and we have never had anothe issue.


----------



## blueoctgal (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for that info - I was just thinking of switching from Earth's Best bison


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I am totally ignorant, what is the deal with the Canola Oil? Is it really harmful?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It is a matter of personal judgement.that is why I said "if" canola oil is important to you in response to Belmont's post. Here is a thread on the topic. It is considered a "controversial ingredient" in dogfoodadvisor. Composition notwithstanding it is a GMO product and I go out of my way to not include GMO products in our diet, to the extent of not feeding my dog chicken because organic chicken is truly the only way to avoid GMO there. I know there are traces of GMOs in my dog food but we avoid as much as possible. 

It's not just the unknown consequences of splicing genes from other species into the food crop, it is the heavy doses of herbicides sprayed on these crops because most GMO crops are modified to be herbicide resistant so you can blast the crops with roundup (2,4D is next). The vast majority of Canola is GMO (the original canola was simply a hybrid)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/184935-canola-oil.html


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Very interesting, thank you!


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My two dogs are on Taste of the Wild- they have amazing Soft coats, beautiful white teeth.
Yes they shed but not as much as I've heard some shed.
My girl switched at about 7 months old, before that she always had tummy troubles- no more.
My boy has never had anything else.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I switched Ranger (and Buzz) to Wellness Whitefish and Sweet Potato about a month ago. Ranger was itchy and dry prior to that now his coat is beautiful and shiny and he doesn't scratch. Still I can't decide if it was a great switch as he seems to have more problems with loose bowels - not all the time but often enough to concern me. I can't decide if the food is causing his problems or if it is any worse than when he was on Canidae.

Wellness costs me $53 for a 30 lb. bag on Chewy.com


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I finally found the combo that works so well for Zeus, nervous to switch him, but I am going to do a very slow switch. I will take a month to do it from one full bag to another. I ordered the TOTW Salmon.


----------

